# سؤال حول الزواج في المسيحية



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

تحية طيبة
هل يجوز للمسيحي أن يتزوج من غير المسيحية؟ وهل تفرقون في ذلك بين الكتابية وغيرها كما يفعل المسلمون؟
وكذلك السؤال بالنسبة للمسيحية فهل يجوز لها الزواج من غير المسيحي؟
وهل يجوز تعدد الزوجات عند بعض الطوائف المسيحية؟
وهل يجوز الطلاق عند بعض الطوائف أم عند الجميع؟
وشكرا جزيلا على كل مرور


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

السؤال متكرر وتم الرد عليه من قبل

فلا يجوز للمسيحي ان يتجوز من غير المسيحي
وكذلك المسيحيه
لان ذلك يدعي زني

فلا يجوز للنور ان يجتمع مع الظلمه

سلام


----------



## My Rock (13 يوليو 2012)

السيد المسيح يعلمنا ان النور والظلمة لا يجتمعان. كذالك الحال مع المؤمن او المؤمنة (النور) في ارتباطهم مع اشخاص غير مؤمنين بالمسيح


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يوليو 2012)

> هل يجوز للمسيحي أن يتزوج من غير المسيحية؟


يجوز , بس وقتها مبقاش مسيحى



> وهل تفرقون في ذلك بين الكتابية وغيرها كما يفعل المسلمون؟


مش فاهمك عزيزى



> وكذلك السؤال بالنسبة للمسيحية فهل يجوز لها الزواج من غير المسيحي؟


مثلها كالرجل



> وهل يجوز تعدد الزوجات عند بعض الطوائف المسيحية؟


لأ , لإن وقتها مش هبقوا زوجات يا عزيزى هيبقى بحسب الإنجيل زنا



> وهل يجوز الطلاق عند بعض الطوائف أم عند الجميع؟


من قال لك أن الطلاق مسموح به كتابياً اصلاً ؟



> وشكرا جزيلا على كل مرور


العفو عزيزى


----------



## اليعازر (13 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> تحية طيبة
> هل يجوز للمسيحي أن يتزوج من غير المسيحية؟ وهل تفرقون في ذلك بين الكتابية وغيرها كما يفعل المسلمون؟



طبعاً الإخوة اجابوا..

لكنني احب ان أجيب على هذه النقطة....

"أهل الكتاب" مصطلح غير موجود في المسيحية

وبالتالي لا كتابيات أو غير كتابيات..بل مسيحية وغير مسيحية.

منور اخي طالب.

.[/SIZE]


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> تحية طيبة
> هل يجوز للمسيحي أن يتزوج من غير المسيحية؟ وهل تفرقون في ذلك بين الكتابية وغيرها كما يفعل المسلمون؟
> وكذلك السؤال بالنسبة للمسيحية فهل يجوز لها الزواج من غير المسيحي؟
> وهل يجوز تعدد الزوجات عند بعض الطوائف المسيحية؟
> ...


*
المسيحى رجل او أمرأة لا يجوز الزواج مع غير المسيحى
لان ذلك يعتبر زنا
وموضوع الكتابية او عدمه ليس المشكلة لان الزواج عندنا سر من اسرار الكنيسة يجب ان يصلى الكاهن ويدهن العريسين بالدهن المقدس  ويسمى هذا العقد اكليل وفيه يكون الرب هو ثالثهما
ويصبحا 
ليس بعد اتنين بل جسدا واحدااا
لذلك لا يسمح بتعدد الزوجات لان الرب منذ البدء خلقهم رجل واحد وأمرأة واحده
و ليس عندنا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا لان الجسد الواحد تفرق بدخول شخص ثالث
ولذلك لم يصبح  الزوجان جسدا واحداوفى هذه الحالة يسمح بالطلاق​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا لجميع المشاركين على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> فلا يجوز للنور ان يجتمع مع الظلمه


 الشكر موصول لك أختي الفاضلة
هل هذه العبارة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس؟
وهل نفس الكتاب المقدس هو الذي فسر النور بالمسيحي والظلمة بغيره أم هذا فهم الآباء؟


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> السيد المسيح يعلمنا ان النور والظلمة لا يجتمعان. كذالك الحال مع المؤمن او المؤمنة (النور) في ارتباطهم مع اشخاص غير مؤمنين بالمسيح


 شكرا جزيلا أخي الفاضل 
أتوجه إليك بنفس السؤال السابق


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> يجوز , بس وقتها مبقاش مسيحى


 الشكر موصول لك أخي عبد المسيح
هل معنى هذا أنه يخرج من الدين المسيحي ويلحق بغير المسيحي؟ أم يبقى مسيحيا لكنه مسيحي عاص وفاسق؟


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> مش فاهمك عزيزى


الكتابي ـ في اصطلاح فقهاء الاسلام طبعا ـ هو الذي يؤمن بدين سماوي كالمسيحي واليهودي فكنت أسأل: هل أنكم في هذا كالمسلمين تفرقون بين أصحاب الأديان السماوية وغيرهم أم لا ؟ (طبعا في خصوص موضوع الزواج)


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> لأ , لإن وقتها مش هبقوا زوجات يا عزيزى هيبقى بحسب الإنجيل زنا


هل معنى هذا أن زوجته الأولى أيضا تحرم عليه؟


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> من قال لك أن الطلاق مسموح به كتابياً اصلاً ؟


 كنت أسمع أن في المسيحية لا يوجد طلاق حتى أخبرني أحد المسحيين بخلاف ذلك وقال لي إن الطلاق لم يكن مسموحا به في الأزمان السالفة لكن في وقتنا الحالي فإن بعض الكنائس تبيحه
لكن طبعا لم يكن هذا الرجل رجل دين ولا أعرف إلى أي طائفة من الطوائف ينتمي


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يوليو 2012)

> هل معنى هذا أنه يخرج من الدين المسيحي ويلحق بغير المسيحي؟ أم يبقى مسيحيا لكنه مسيحي عاص وفاسق؟


مسيحى بالبطاقة , لكن الكنيسة لا تعترف بهذا الزواج و تعتبره زنا



> الكتابي ـ في اصطلاح فقهاء الاسلام طبعا ـ هو الذي يؤمن بدين سماوي  كالمسيحي واليهودي فكنت أسأل: هل أنكم في هذا كالمسلمين تفرقون بين أصحاب  الأديان السماوية وغيرهم أم لا ؟ (طبعا في خصوص موضوع الزواج)


لا ياعزيزى هما حاجتين ملهمش تالت , إما إنك مسيحى , إما إنك غير مسيحى , و خلصت على كدا



> هل معنى هذا أن زوجته الأولى أيضا تحرم عليه؟


زوجته الأولى يا عزيزى لو متزوجها زواج كنسى فهى لا دخل لها , لإن الكنيسة أصلاً هترفض انها تزوجه مرّة تانية , و كل زواج خارج الكنيسة بالنسبة للكنيسة زنا , فإذا تم الزواج الثانى فبالتالى سيتم خارج الكنيسة فإذاً هو زنا


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> العفو عزيزى


العفو لله
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يوليو 2012)

> كنت أسمع أن في المسيحية لا يوجد طلاق حتى أخبرني أحد المسحيين بخلاف ذلك  وقال لي إن الطلاق لم يكن مسموحا به في الأزمان السالفة لكن في وقتنا  الحالي فإن بعض الكنائس تبيحه
> لكن طبعا لم يكن هذا الرجل رجل دين ولا أعرف إلى أي طائفة من الطوائف ينتمي


الطلاق مسموح به فى حالة الزنا فقط


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (13 يوليو 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> طبعاً الإخوة اجابوا..
> 
> لكنني احب ان أجيب على هذه النقطة....
> 
> ...


الشكر موصول
أعرف أن هذا الاصطلاح من مختصات المسلمين لكن توقعت أن يكون لديكم حكما مشابها للكتابي عندنا فجرى قلمي بهذا التعبير


----------



## amgd beshara (13 يوليو 2012)

اخي طالب الحقيقة
اولا اشكرك علي اسلوبك المحترم و امانتك في السؤال و البحث
لكن انا مش فاهم هيفيدك باية الراهب يتجوز ولا ميتجوزش
يعني الباحث عن الحقيقة اعرف انة يدرس كلمة الله
يشوف هل المسيح هو الله
هل الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله
..............الخ
و سامحني ان كنت ضايقتك باستفساري


----------



## أَمَة (13 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> هل هذه العبارة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس؟
> وهل نفس الكتاب المقدس هو الذي فسر النور بالمسيحي والظلمة بغيره أم هذا فهم الآباء؟



 
نعم كله من الكتاب المقدس. سأعطيك الآيات ولو حبيت تقرأها مباشرة من الكتاب المقدس ما عليك سوى أن تضغط على الآية وسترى الأصحاح (الفصل) التي وردت فيه:

* 12. ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».*


*لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً ظُلْمَةً وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَنُورٌ فِي الرَّبِّ. اسْلُكُوا كَأَوْلاَدِ نُورٍ.*
 

*14. لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟*
*15. وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاقٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟*
*16. وَأَيَّةُ مُوَافَقَةٍ لِهَيْكَلِ اللهِ مَعَ الأَوْثَانِ؟ فَإِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ، كَمَا قَالَ اللهُ: «إِنِّي سَأَسْكُنُ فِيهِمْ وَأَسِيرُ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً.*

هناك الكثير الكثير ولكني اكتفيت بالقليل.


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *لان الزواج عندنا سر من اسرار الكنيسة*​


هذه الكلمة سمعتها منذ عدة سنوات من أحد رجال الدين المسيحيين ولم أفهم معناها؟
فما معنى كلمة (سر)؟
واضح أنها اصطلاح وليس مجرد استعمال لغوي
فهل المراد بذلك أن الزواج أمر لا يمكن لأحد أن يدرك حقيقته وكنهه لكن يعرف فقط بوجه من وجوهه
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> هذه الكلمة سمعتها منذ عدة سنوات من أحد رجال الدين المسيحيين ولم أفهم معناها؟
> فما معنى كلمة (سر)؟
> واضح أنها اصطلاح وليس مجرد استعمال لغوي
> فهل المراد بذلك أن الزواج أمر لا يمكن لأحد أن يدرك حقيقته وكنهه لكن يعرف فقط بوجه من وجوهه
> وشكرا جزيلا


 
إستنتاج رائع. ليس صحيح مية بالمية ولكنه قريب جدا.

السر هنا فعلا أننا لا ندرك بعقلنا عمل الرب في الزواج والعماد والكهنوت وغيره. 

*يعني:* عمل الكاهن أثناء قيامه بمراسم الزواج يكون منظورا للشعب ولكن عمل الرب في تقديس هذا الزواج وجعل الإثنين واحدا يكون عملا غير منظور  ويحصل بصورة سرية أي خفية أو غير منظروة *ولذلك يدعى سراً.*


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> عمل الكاهن أثناء قيامه بمراسم الزواج يكون منظورا للشعب ولكن عمل الرب في تقديس هذا الزواج وجعل الإثنين واحدا يكون عملا غير منظور ويحصل بصورة سرية أي خفية أو غير منظروة *ولذلك يدعى سراً.*


 معنى هذا أنه في الزواج يحصل شيئان:
الأول: المراسم وما تشتمل عليه من عقد وطقوس وهذا أمر يكون منظورا للعيان مشهودا للناس أي يمكن للإنسان أن يدركه ويطلع عليه من خلال الحس ثم بعد استكمال هذا الأمر يحصل الأمر الثاني وهو صيرورة الجسدين جسدا واحدا وهذا أمر إلهي ليس بمقدور الإنسان أن يطلع على حقيقته لا من خلال الحس ولا من خلال العقل وإنما يدركه من خلال عنوان عرضي فقط وهو (صيرورة الجسدين جسدا واحدا)
هل هذا الفهم صحيح؟


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> معنى هذا أنه في الزواج يحصل شيئان:
> الأول: المراسم وما تشتمل عليه من عقد وطقوس وهذا أمر يكون منظورا للعيان مشهودا للناس أي يمكن للإنسان أن يدركه ويطلع عليه من خلال الحس ثم بعد استكمال هذا الأمر يحصل الأمر الثاني وهو صيرورة الجسدين جسدا واحدا وهذا أمر إلهي ليس بمقدور الإنسان أن يطلع على حقيقته لا من خلال الحس ولا من خلال العقل وإنما يدركه من خلال عنوان عرضي فقط وهو (صيرورة الجسدين جسدا واحدا)
> هل هذا الفهم صحيح؟


 

*لا ليس بعد استكمال....* في الحقيقة يا عزيزي العملان متلازمان ومتزامنان أي انهما يحصلان معا في الوقت ذاته.

نحن نؤمن وفقا لتعاليم المسيح ووعوده لنا انه معنا في كل عمل نقوم به.

فحياة المسيحي هي حياة فيها يتفاعل عمله مع عمل النعمة التي من الرب بشكل حي وحقيقي، ولذلك *هو محسوس *وليس غير محسوس.  لا أنسى الإحساس التي شعرت به أثناء الصلاة ساعة الإكليل (مراسم الزواج) حتى اليوم بعد مرور ما يزيد على الأربعين عام. إحساس ليس دنيوي ولا يوصف بكلام.

إذن السر مدرك حسيا وروحيا ولكن ليس عقليا.


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اخي طالب الحقيقة
> اولا اشكرك علي اسلوبك المحترم و امانتك في السؤال و البحث
> لكن انا مش فاهم هيفيدك باية الراهب يتجوز ولا ميتجوزش
> يعني الباحث عن الحقيقة اعرف انة يدرس كلمة الله
> ...


 
أخي الفاضل أبدا لم يحصل منك أية مضايقة واستفسارك مشروع وشكرا جزيلا على التفاتتك الكريمة
وقبل أن أجيب أود أن ألفت النظر إلى أنني لست طالبا للحقيقة بمعناها الاصطلاحي لدى جنابك الكريم والمقصور على معرفة الله والمسيح والكتاب المقدس وغيرها من المعارف الهامة جدا جدا في نظري لكن مرادي من الحقيقة الحقيقة بالمعنى اللغوي ولا يخفى عليك أخي الفاضل أنها أوسع دائرة منها بمعناها الاصطلاحي فأنا أطلب الحقيقة حقيقة كل شيء
في الواقع أخي الفاضل أنت كأنك تريد أن تقول:
لماذا تركت السؤال عن الأهم ورحت تسأل عن المهم ؟
بل بكلمة أدق:
لماذا تركت السؤال عن الأهم ورحت تسأل عن غير المهم؟ 
ولا أظن أنك الوحيد الذي دار في خلده هذا السؤال بل لا شك أنه قد سنح في بال العديد من الأخوة الأفاضل الذين قرأوا مشاركاتي وأنا شاكر لهم جدا على ذلك 
وجوابي على هذا التساؤل يقع في أمور:
1ـ ليس هدفي فقط من هذا المنتدى هو التعرف على الدين المسيحي بل التعرف على المسحيين أفرادا وجماعة ، عواما وخواصا، متدينين وغير متدينين .. الخ فلا تعجب أخي الفاضل من أني كنت أود كتابة سؤال يتعلق بالأيقونات والرسومات لسيدتنا العذراء عليها السلام ولمولاي المسيح روحي له الفداء.
2ـ إن فهم الدين ـ أي دين كان ـ  في نظري لا ينبغي أن يكون حكرا على معرفة أصوله وأساسياته بل ينبغي أن يتعداها إلى فروعه وثانوياته فكثيرا ما تساعد الفروع على فهم الأصول وكثيرا ما ترفد الجزئيات الكليات ولا يخفى عليك أخي الفاضل كيف بدأنا هنا في هذا الموضوع بزواج الراهب ثم كيف انتهى بنا الكلام إلى حقيقة الزواج وكونه سرا من أسرار الكنيسة وما هو معنى هذا السر وكم تطرقنا بين هذا وذاك الى العديد من المعارف التي كان أكثرها جديدا بالنسبة لي.
3ـ أنا أعد بأنني سوف لن أسترسل في السؤال عن الثانويات وأترك الرئيسيات لكن قبل الدخول فيها أحببت أن أتعرف منكم على معاني بعض المصطلحات كالراهب والمطران والقس والشماس... والعهد القديم والجديد والكتاب المقدس.. والسر.. والاناجيل وعددها وهل تتفاوت في قداستها عندكم أم لا .. وعن الطوائف وحقيقة الاختلاف بينها .. وغير ذلك الكثير إذ كيف أبدأ حوارا في المعارف الرئيسية وأوضح المصطلحات والمعارف لديكم لا زالت خفية علي
فلتكن هذه الدردشات التي أدردشها معكم بداية تعرف على المسيحيين والدين المسيحي ومقدمة لحوار بناء في المستقبل معكم أو مع غيركم. 
وأكرر شكري لك​


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> *لا ليس بعد استكمال....* في الحقيقة يا عزيزي العملان متلازمان ومتزامنان أي انهما يحصلان معا في الوقت ذاته.


 ليس من الضروري أن تكون البَعدية بَعدية زمانية 
فالبعدية على قسمين: زمانية ورتبية كحركة اليد وحركة القلم فعندما أمسك القلم لأكتب به أقول: حركت يدي فتحرك القلم فحركة اليد متقدمة على حركة القلم لكن لا شك في أن هذا التقدم ليس تقدما زمانيا بل نقول إنه تقدم رتبي وكذلك فبعدية حركة القلم هي بعدية رتبية
وشكرا


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> فحياة المسيحي هي حياة فيها يتفاعل عمله مع عمل النعمة التي من الرب بشكل حي وحقيقي، ولذلك *هو محسوس *وليس غير محسوس. لا أنسى الإحساس التي شعرت به أثناء الصلاة ساعة الإكليل (مراسم الزواج) حتى اليوم بعد مرور ما يزيد على الأربعين عام. إحساس ليس دنيوي ولا يوصف بكلام.
> 
> إذن السر مدرك حسيا وروحيا ولكن ليس عقليا.


الآن فهمت 
إذن هذا السر هو عبارة عن شعور نفساني يحضر لدى النفس كما يحضر لديها سائر الكيفيات النفسانية اليس كذلك؟


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> الآن فهمت
> إذن هذا السر هو عبارة عن شعور نفساني يحضر لدى النفس كما يحضر لديها سائر الكيفيات النفسانية اليس كذلك؟


 

لا يا ابني كلمة سر *لا تعني* شعور نفساني يحضر لدى النفس, بل هو عمل الرب الذي لا يرى ولا يدرك كيف يتم. الشعور والإحساس شيء آخر لا يشعر به الجميع وليس له علاقة بالتسمية.

كلي أمل اني قدرت اوصلك الفكرة.


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> بل هو عمل الرب الذي لا يرى ولا يدرك كيف يتم.


 
في بادئ الأمر هكذا فهمت السر 
وهذا ما كنت أعنيه عندما قلت (لا يدركه الحس) أي لا يمكن أن تطلع عليه الحواس الخمس أي لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يشم ولا يذاق ولا يلمس وأيضا قلت (لا يدركه العقل) أي لا يمكن للعقل أن يحدد ماهيته وحقيقته وتحت أية مقولة يندرج ولهذا هو سر 
هذا ما فهمته في بداية الحديث
 إلا أن قولك هذا: ((مع عمل النعمة التي من الرب بشكل حي وحقيقي، ولذلك *هو محسوس* وليس غير محسوس. لا أنسى الإحساس التي شعرت به أثناء الصلاة ساعة الإكليل (مراسم الزواج) حتى اليوم بعد مرور ما يزيد على الأربعين عام. إحساس ليس دنيوي ولا يوصف بكلام.))
هو الذي صرفني عما فهمته أولا وجعلني أتوهم أنه إحساس وشعور يحصل لدى النفس كما تحصل لديها سائر الكيفيات النفسانية 
وكيفما كان: فقد اتضح لي الأمر الآن بما لا مزيد عليه
فشكرا جزيلا لك
وأرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت.​


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

أشكر الرب من أجلك يا ابني لأنك تملك قلبا طاهرا، وفكرا واضحا ونقيا.

الرب قال: " يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي." 

الرب يوفقك في طلبك وسعيك.


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> أشكر الرب من أجلك يا ابني لأنك تملك قلبا طاهرا، وفكرا واضحا ونقيا.
> 
> الرب قال: " يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي."
> 
> الرب يوفقك في طلبك وسعيك.


 هذا من لطفك وأسأل أن أكون عند حسن ظنك
والله يكتر من أمثالك وأمثال الطيبين


----------



## amgd beshara (14 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> أخي الفاضل أبدا لم يحصل منك أية مضايقة واستفسارك مشروع وشكرا جزيلا على التفاتتك الكريمة
> وقبل أن أجيب أود أن ألفت النظر إلى أنني لست طالبا للحقيقة بمعناها الاصطلاحي لدى جنابك الكريم والمقصور على معرفة الله والمسيح والكتاب المقدس وغيرها من المعارف الهامة جدا جدا في نظري لكن مرادي من الحقيقة الحقيقة بالمعنى اللغوي ولا يخفى عليك أخي الفاضل أنها أوسع دائرة منها بمعناها الاصطلاحي فأنا أطلب الحقيقة حقيقة كل شيء
> في الواقع أخي الفاضل أنت كأنك تريد أن تقول:
> لماذا تركت السؤال عن الأهم ورحت تسأل عن المهم ؟
> ...


فهمت 
طريقة كويسة جدا كبداية
ربنا يوفقك
و شكرا علي سعة صدرك


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

لا شكر على واجب


----------

